# Can I take my puppy for a walk w/o Rabies Shot?



## vashwood (Feb 15, 2010)

Mochi is currently 16 weeks. This Friday she'll be 17 weeks and will be receiving her 3rd/last set of vaccines. The vet said it should be ok to also give her rabies shot at the same time, but I preferably want to wait another 2 weeks before doing so.

Can I take Mochi out for a walk a week from this Friday even though she won't have her rabies shot done yet?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sure you can bring them out just make sure to keep her away from strange dogs and wild animals. Rabies is spread thru the saliva of affected animals so as long as you keep her from getting bit she'll be fine.


----------

